# Duck stamp placement?????



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 1, 2009)

I got a question.  My hunting license and GA Waterfowl permit is still good and hasnt expired from last year.......Do I place my new duck stamp over last years??  But then what do I do when i get my new one?  SHould I just sign it and then not affix it to anything until I get my new license?  HELP?


----------



## Nitro (Sep 1, 2009)

It should be signed and affixed to your license. I witnessed a ticket being written for a non affixed stamp- they are non transferable - which means from person to person and from year to year....

Just yet another great Fed policy designed to scrooge all of us.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah but what about when i get my new license.....halfway through the season.....i shouldnt have to buy a new stamp.  and i can't peel it off the old one.........?


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 1, 2009)

DGL, I asked the same question to a GW earlier this year.  She got a good laugh about it.  Her response was: "What does affixed mean?  Doesn't say it has to be stuck on."  She advised I invest in a stapler or paperclip, ha ha.  

I am using my stamp from last year until I fetch a new one.  Mine is good for a couple of months.  However, I am the proud owner of a lifetime license now which is a plastic card.  I plan to clip my stamp on (after signing my stamp of course) and keeping it with my HIP and deer harvest printout.  

Of course, the words of one GW doesn't equate to law and its not a judge's ruling... but I bet you would be safe as long as its affixed and signed.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 1, 2009)

georgiaboy said:


> I am using my stamp from last year until I fetch a new one.  Mine is good for a couple of months.



Your stamp expired June 30th. It does not last for a full year from day of purchase. You have to get a new one before saturday


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Is that something new?  I called and got the okay from DNR when I had to check on harvest record.  Not that I trust the call center guys... (but I did write down his name and time/date of call just in case).  Either way, I will probably have my new stamp tomorrow.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm not talking about your GA waterfowl permit. That lasts for a full year from date of purchase. I'm talking about your federal duck stamp. Look on the stamp it says expires June 30, 2009


----------



## little rascal (Sep 2, 2009)

*stamps*

you have to sign your name across the face on the fed stamps. Game Wardens have checked mine several times ,I fold it and do not stick it. In our case we hunt 2 states as a lot of others hunt several states, so I don't think you would have to stick it. Don't think it matters, just as long as you have it with the other proper credentials. If you stick it(new stamp) on your current license, you will have to carry the old license for the stamp, when you buy new license. I wouldn't stick it, plus I started saving mine and they go in my duck call collection cabinet for keepsake.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!  Paper clip it is!


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Gut, I feel like a tard but I had not noticed.  Either way I am getting my new one so I guess it doesn't matter.

DGL, good luck with the paperclip, thats what I use now.  Good point on the OOS license too, I just keep my GA license with me and will take my chances.  Any judge would see that you PAID THE .GOV (which is what they really care about) and had the proper intent.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 2, 2009)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> I got a question.  My hunting license and GA Waterfowl permit is still good and hasnt expired from last year.......Do I place my new duck stamp over last years??  But then what do I do when i get my new one?  SHould I just sign it and then not affix it to anything until I get my new license?  HELP?



You're giving away your age.  Used to, you would have a card with your name, address and so on, and put different stamps for different game.  You would keep that card until it wore out, because it was your I.D. for purchasing the different stamps.  You would just put the new stamp on top of the old one and sign it.

We hunted out of state a lot, and never had a problem showing the federal duck stamp on the Ga. license.  We hunted Maryland, where getting checked was a given.

I can't cite chapter and verse, but I would have to think long and hard before I would _not_  stick the stamp on my license.


----------



## LipRip'r (Sep 2, 2009)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> I got a question.  My hunting license and GA Waterfowl permit is still good and hasnt expired from last year.......Do I place my new duck stamp over last years??  But then what do I do when i get my new one?  SHould I just sign it and then not affix it to anything until I get my new license?  HELP?



If you get your new license online, it will be effective as of the date your current one ends.  Nother words, get the new one now and the dates will show from the ending date of your current one till one year from that...so you won't lose anything by getting it now.  Then affix your stamp to that one.  Thats what I did and DNR officer said it was fine.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you have to buy another duck stamp to affix to a hunting permit if you go out of state or would you be ok showing the stamp afixed to your Ga. permit as long as you had the necessary hunting permit for that state?


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 2, 2009)

Now I do know the answer to that question.  No you do not have to buy a new stamp.  You can show them your stamp that is "affixed" to the one on your home state license.  I go to SE Missouri every year and that is what I was told.  

Thanks for the tip LipRip'r........didn't know that!


----------



## LipRip'r (Sep 2, 2009)

Yea man


----------

